# How do you store your cheese?



## rosencra38 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been thinking ahead for the summer months.  I'm trying to figure out an easy way of keeping the smoked cheese sealed and in the freezer yet in a fashion that allows access to it when needed without having to place into a new vacuum bag to reseal.  (wew, I'm winded after that sentence)...  Ziploc freezer bags don't tend to keep freezer burn out for any real length of time.  I thought I heard of some reusable vacuum seal bag somewhere but haven't stumbled across it yet.  Any ideas or should I just forget about it and use the ziplocs?


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 18, 2010)

If your using Foodsaver bags, just make the bag bigger than you normally would. When you need some cheese, cut it open along the sealed edge, take what you want out, and reseal it. Works great, you don't waste bags and you only cut off about 5/8" when doing so. Just an idea for ya that I hope helps.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 18, 2010)

+1...........that's what i do for lots-o-things!


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 18, 2010)

These are what you are looking for:

http://www.ziploc.com/Products/Pages...=Starter%20Kit

http://www.reynoldspkg.com/reynoldsk...ac/en/home.asp

Never tried anything like this myself, but the idea is intriguing. Previous threads on these had post where the users didn't care for the system so much.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 18, 2010)

My wife and I have been using a foodsaver for 20 years. We triple the size we need when we make our bag. Then we trim off just the seam and have a great reusable bag. We have been doing this since we bought the sealer. We wash out bags with soap and water when changing product and it works great


----------



## gravey (Mar 18, 2010)

To save you money, I'd appreciate if you didn't think about using these products. They don't work. It's impossible to get the bag air tight, as the seals are crap. DO NOT BUY THESE PRODUCTS! I bought them shortly after they came out on the market and haven't touched the box or air pump (looks like something you use on a basketball) since.


----------



## rosencra38 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.  I think I'll just take the advice and make my bags bigger.


----------



## striper (Mar 18, 2010)

X-2, this system has worked for me also.


----------



## dave54 (Apr 17, 2010)

My wife has Julia Child's cook books and she keeps telling me Julia says just wrap it tightly with foil and it will keep it from drying out in the fridge . Tried it and it works ,smoked about 5 pounds of chedar and 5 of cream cheese and after 3 weeks still looks like it did the day I wrapped it.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 17, 2010)

That's exactly what I do.
I usually won't use a whole block of cheese at once and that ensures it will remain fresh and delicious


----------



## shhaker (Apr 17, 2010)

how bout nos with taller gearing? or just a turbo...but cheap n dirty id do the nitros with gear change 



opps wrong forum. lol


----------

